# Poll: Would you?



## kraine (Apr 12, 2010)

Here's the question. If you could be turned into your fursona and transported to a place only with others that made the same decision, would you? Leaving everything else behind except those who chose to change.

For people that aren't furries, to say yes would be changing into a furry regardless.

And the theoretical place would pretty much be like where you live now. Theoretically. Just with furries.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Sure.

I live for adventure.

Oh, wait, I'm human.

I'd probably be the only human.

I'd still do it.

You should add one that says "Yes, I would stay as I am."

Heh.

Not really.

I'll choose change.

Change without changing.

Yet I would change.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Before I vote, where is this theoretical place?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Before I vote, where is this theoretical place?



It's a place that I will think of.


----------



## kraine (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, sir, the question isn't for humans. For people that aren't furries, to say yes would be changing into a furry regardless.

And the theoretical place would pretty much be like where you live now. Theoretically. Just with furries.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

kraine said:


> Well, sir, the question isn't for humans. For people that aren't furries, to say yes would be changing into a furry regardless.
> 
> And the theoretical place would pretty much be like where you live now. Theoretically. Just with furries.



I am a furry.

I am a human.

Furry =/= human.

Yet I am.


----------



## kraine (Apr 12, 2010)

> I am a furry.
> 
> I am a human.
> 
> ...


 
Stop heckling fool. :x


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 12, 2010)

kraine said:


> And the theoretical place would pretty much be like where you live now. Theoretically. Just with furries.



So there's a burnt out Datsun Sunny at the end of the road and gangsters peddle crack?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

I dunno. 

A lot of people and things I love probably wouldn't change, and I'm guessing neither would the animals.

Then again, a lot probably would.

I guess I'd just go with the majority or flip a coin.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

kraine said:


> Stop heckling fool. :x



I'm not heckling.

Or I might be, unintentionally.

I'm more thinking about what I am.

I consider myself a furry.

But I am a human.

In all of my imaginings of anthros existing in some form or another-

I'm human 99% of the time.

I would enjoy living in a world with anthros.

Even if I was the only human, it would be...adventurous.


----------



## airfurce (Apr 12, 2010)

kraine said:


> Well, sir, the question isn't for humans. For people that aren't furries, to say yes would be changing into a furry regardless.
> 
> And the theoretical place would pretty much be like where you live now. Theoretically. Just with furries.


 
oh...

well hells yes!

(i like where i live, that is all)


----------



## mumbles (Apr 12, 2010)

Ehhhhhhhh, I think I probably wouldn't. 

Silly reason: I wouldn't want to exist in a world that had a lot of irresponsible youths with the ability to shoot fireballs running around.

Serious reason: I enjoy being human, and being myself. Even though the idea of living in another person/organism's body sounds interesting, i wouldn't want to do it forever.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 12, 2010)

mumbles said:


> Serious reason: I enjoy being human, and being myself. Even though the idea of living in another person/organism's body sounds interesting, i wouldn't want to do it forever.



This pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Ben (Apr 12, 2010)

No, because furries would look absolutely horrendous and unattractive if they were real. The only upside would inheriting the animal's traits, but I don't think chinchillas can do anything particularly interesting.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 12, 2010)

On the plus side, oh hey I'm even more awesome.

On the down side, my only company is now murrypurry assburgers.

On the plus side, they're probably completely incompetent at imposing any kind of order or system and I could get away with mercilessly slaughtering a whole bunch of them.

On the down side, they'd be too busy yiffing to, say, keep a power station operating.

If I arrived there with all my stuff, a fuckton of solar cells, and enough tools and supplies to make a nice little fort, then yes, it sounds like pretty good fun.


----------



## airfurce (Apr 12, 2010)

Wait, is this permanent?  Shit...  don't know if i would do it forever, is there an option for a week or two?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Pussies.

Lizard, go there and *make *them build your fort, medieval-style.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Pussies.
> 
> Lizard, go there and *make *them build your fort, medieval-style.



Now there's an idea.

"No yiffing until you finish that wall!"


----------



## Raiven (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't know how many dimensional timeshares there are in this place.. But yeah I think I'd try out this kind of world for a while.  Only problem is, none of my friends would be there, am the only fur amongst them.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 12, 2010)

If I pick yes can I have a Ford Fiesta XR2?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Now there's an idea.
> 
> "No yiffing until you finish that wall!"



Heh.

Yiff wars.



Raiven said:


> I don't know how many dimensional timeshares there are in this place.. But yeah I think I'd try out this kind of world for a while.  Only problem is, none of my friends would be there, am the only fur amongst them.



Make new ones.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Nope even though I'd look pretty cool I still wouldn't do it, I like being human :I


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 12, 2010)

I would do it just so I could enjoy murdering all you furries who said yes.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 12, 2010)

This is a hard one. Given time to think about it before making a decission, I would seriously consider it.

I have nothing to lose really. Maybe I would miss some of my family, but I'm pissed at my mom's entire side right now, and I hardly see my dad's side anyway (I see my step-mom's family more than any of the other's, but I can do without them).

Assuming it's just like the current world only as your fursona, and I'd be given a job that will allow me to continue to be financially stable, then I really don't see why not.


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 12, 2010)

Nope would not. Like being invloved with furr but have a great life hard but great I worked to damn hard for almost 2 decades to gain my medical skills and trying to figure out the biology of so many mutent furr hybrids would kill me. Whats with all the furr on furr death threat stuff however guys about half of you stated you would murder us if you got the chance furrs are sopposed to be social with each other not violent. It changes the tone of the whole sight when you guys go off like that.
Alec


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Alec Hopp said:


> Nope would not. Like being invloved with furr but have a great life hard but great I worked to damn hard for almost 2 decades to gain my medical skills and trying to figure out the biology of so many mutent furr hybrids would kill me. Whats with all the furr on furr death threat stuff however guys about half of you stated you would murder us if you got the chance *furrs are sopposed to be social with each other not violent*. It changes the tone of the whole sight when you guys go off like that.
> Alec



We are socially violent.

Like the rest of humanity.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes. Living on a planet of other anthros would be fun.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yes. Living on a planet of other anthros would be fun.


 
By fun you mean yiff huh


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yes. Living on a planet of other anthros would be fun.





south syde dobe said:


> By fun you mean yiff huh



Actually, I'm thinking more of the social changes this would involve.

Would you hunt and eat anthro prey, for example?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Actually, I'm thinking more of the social changes this would involve.
> 
> Would you hunt and eat anthro prey, for example?


 
I don't eat other intelligent beings so yea that would be awkward, I'd rather stay where I am now.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> By fun you mean yiff huh



Well sure, it kind of has to happen anyway.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Well sure, it kind of has to happen anyway.


 
Yea you can go have fun, I'm staying here with actual sex :\


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I don't eat other intelligent beings so yea that would be awkward, I'd rather stay where I am now.



Unless there are non-anthro animals.

Then we get into speciesism.

Are regular rabbits related enough to anthro rabbits that it would cause strife if carnivores ate the regular ones?

Probably not, but they look similar.

Although the carnivores can probably put down any resistance.

Hell, just looking at the predator-to-prey ratio, the predators will starve.

Or become the prey themselves.

Heh.

I'm a human.

An omnivore.

Adaptability, bitches.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Unless there are non-anthro animals.
> 
> Then we get into speciesism.
> 
> ...


 
Yup, the idiots that choose to go just shortened their life span quite a bit.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 12, 2010)

Undoubtedly.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yup, the idiots that choose to go just shortened their life span quite a bit.



Yes they are.

And I'm going to enjoy a nice, long dictatorship.


----------



## Bir (Apr 12, 2010)

I would, if it weren't for the people I love that are not furries.

Otherwise, if my family and all my friends were furries, HELL YES.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Well that depends.... Do people who make the decision get any of the powers they want..... Thats iffy, I mean I could get some too but still meh...

Can they be as big & muscular as they please? Cause I don't want to be eatened by a once puny nerd.

Would there be a society in place or would it be in development? I'm kind of unsure about this.... Depending on how things were either way would help me decide.

If those first 2 things don't come into account then fine I'd do it.... I always thought the great thing about fur is it doesn't show age process :3


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Nope even though I'd look pretty cool I still wouldn't do it, I like being human :I



You'd have an adorable nub tail and everyone would laugh d'aww. :V


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I don't eat other *intelligent beings* so yea that would be awkward, I'd rather stay where I am now.



Well no problems there then


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Well no problems there then


 
Yea I just thought of that...a place with nothing but furfags, I doubt it would last for too long since won't be anyone too bright there >.>



BlueberriHusky said:


> You'd have an adorable nub tail and everyone would laugh d'aww. :V


 
I want them to laugh so I'll have a valid reason to punch them when they aren't expecting it.

Now go away otter and smash some clams or something :I


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I want them to laugh so I'll have a valid reason to punch them when they aren't expecting it.
> 
> Now go away otter and smash some clams or something :I



Can't I just make clam chowder instead?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Can't I just make clam chowder instead?


 

Sure but I don't like clam chowder...ok why are you still here?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Sure but I don't like clam chowder...ok why are you still here?



Because.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Because.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


>


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


>


Where the hell is atrakaj when you need him? ._.
Alright I'll leave <.<


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Where the hell is atrakaj when you need him? ._.
> Alright I'll leave <.<



What does atrakaj have to do with this?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> What does atrakaj have to do with this?


 
He loves you :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> He horribly molests you :V



Fixed.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Fixed.


 
He does that too you? No wonder you skip town when he's around xD
Now go make some clam chowder :I


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> He does that too you? No wonder you skip town when he's around xD
> Now go make some clam chowder :I



I don't leave when he's around. :V

*shuffles back off to the kitchen*


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I don't leave when he's around. :V
> 
> *shuffles back off to the kitchen*


 
She's gone


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> She's gone



Wait til tonight, outside your window.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Wait til tonight, outside your window.


 
I won't be home :V
*runs off*


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I won't be home :V
> *runs off*



*jacks all your stuff then* :V


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 12, 2010)

Obviously I would change! Furs rock!

\,,/_(^_^)_\,,/


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Where the hell is atrakaj when you need him? ._.
> Alright I'll leave <.<



Heh.

I'm only around when you don't need me.

I have enough needy people irl.



BlueberriHusky said:


> What does atrakaj have to do with this?



I have something to do with everything.



south syde dobe said:


> He loves you :V



No.

I don't love anyone.

I like her.

I enjoy her company.

Love is subjective.

By my definition, I don't love anyone.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Fixed.



Heh.

You enjoy it.



south syde dobe said:


> He does that too you? No wonder you skip town when he's around xD
> Now go make some clam chowder :I



She doesn't skip towns.

She smashes them on her belly.



BlueberriHusky said:


> I don't leave when he's around. :V
> 
> *shuffles back off to the kitchen*



Shuffle?

He makes you feel old?



south syde dobe said:


> She's gone



Heh.



BlueberriHusky said:


> *jacks all your stuff then* :V



A flatscreen TV and PS2.

Sweet.



RedFoxTwo said:


> Obviously I would change! Furs rock!
> 
> \,,/_(^_^)_\,,/



He has no clue.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> I'm only around when you don't need me.
> 
> I have enough needy people irl.


 
Well give her company she keeps following me around now. Also she took my useless xbox 360 but I'll let her keep it if it keeps her distracted.



> I have something to do with everything.


 
Its true :I



> No.
> 
> I don't love anyone.
> 
> ...


 
You sure, she loves you too.



> Heh.
> 
> You enjoy it.


 
I know she does, she's been going on all about it today D:



> She doesn't skip towns.
> 
> She smashes them on her belly.


 
I forgot she does that too @_@



> Shuffle?
> 
> He makes you feel old?


 
She is old :3



> A flatscreen TV and PS2.
> 
> Sweet.


 
She stole that from someone else, all I got is a busted up xbox 360 with lots of problems D:



> He has no clue.


 
I see...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well give her company she keeps following me around now. Also she took my useless xbox 360 but I'll let her keep it if it keeps her distracted.



I can't.

I have class.




> Its true :I
> 
> 
> 
> You sure, she loves you too.


 
Lots of people love me.

Most don't know why.

Doesn't mean that I love them.


> I know she does, she's been going on all about it today D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Older than me, maybe.

But younger than you. 


> She stole that from someone else, all I got is a busted up xbox 360 with lots of problems D:
> 
> 
> 
> I see...



You see.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I have something to do with everything



My waking up sick? :[



atrakaj said:


> No.
> 
> I don't love anyone.
> 
> ...



D'awww. :3



south syde dobe said:


> Well give her company she keeps following  me around now.



It's the tail. You might as well have candy hanging off your ass. But that would make you some kind of sickfuck pedo or something.



south syde dobe said:


> You sure, she loves you too.



I_ like_ him too.



south syde dobe said:


> I know she does, she's been going on all  about it today D:


 
Lies! Lies and slander!



south syde dobe said:


> She stole that from someone else, all I  got is a busted up xbox 360 with lots of problems D:


 
 <.<

 >.>

 Shut up and eat your clam chowder.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I can't.
> 
> I have class.


 
Fuck class, this problem is more important!


> Lots of people love me.
> 
> Most don't know why.
> 
> Doesn't mean that I love them.


 
Makes sense I suppose or you could be hiding your feelings.



> Older than me, maybe.
> 
> But younger than you.


 
hmm



> You see.


 
I guess I do :V

Edit:


BlueberriHusky said:


> My waking up sick? :[


 
Apparently thats what he's saying :O



> It's the tail. You might as well have candy hanging off your ass. But that would make you some kind of sickfuck pedo or something.


 
That would be sick...why are you looking at my ass?



> I_ like_ him too.


 
D'aww :3


> Lies! Lies and slander!


 




> <.<
> 
> >.>
> 
> Shut up and eat your clam chowder.


 
I told you already I hate clam chowder, it looks like puke and smells bad.


----------



## kraine (Apr 12, 2010)

Omg, it's like the land of ridiculously long posts. STOP PRESSING THE ENTER BUTTON. It's not necessary for every sentence.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

kraine said:


> Omg, it's like the land of ridiculously long posts. STOP PRESSING THE ENTER BUTTON. It's not necessary for every sentence.


 
Its cause it was multiquoted :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> That would be sick...why are you looking at my ass?



Because it looks like you suffered some horrible, failed attempt at neutering with that tail. (I guess they just went for the more impressive thing down there?)



south syde dobe said:


> I told you already I hate clam chowder, it looks like puke and smells bad.



Your face looks like puke and sm-- 3:

Bah.

Seafood-hater.


----------



## kraine (Apr 12, 2010)

> Its cause it was multiquoted :V


 
No I was mainly referring to the guy with the avatar that looks like something from that show kim possible.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

kraine said:


> No I was mainly referring to the guy with the avatar that looks like something from that show kim possible.



Oh snap.

Brb loling where he can't hear me and kill me for it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Because it looks like you suffered some horrible, failed attempt at neutering with that tail. (I guess they just went for the more impressive thing down there?)


 
Pfft I left a bruise on your face the other day when I cock slapped ya, I'll do it again :V

also doberman's tails are like this when they are born :\



> Your face looks like puke and sm-- 3:
> 
> Bah.
> 
> Seafood-hater.


 
I like any other seafood except for claim chowder :[
I eat shrimp, crab, lobster, pretty much any type of fish, and sushi...I love sushi <3


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I like any other seafood except for claim chowder :[
> I eat shrimp, crab, lobster, pretty much any type of fish, and sushi...I love sushi <3



I know how to make sushi, and prepare most of the things you mentioned. :3c


----------



## nurematsu (Apr 12, 2010)

aren't those places called fursuit conventions?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 12, 2010)

I guess I would.

If only to balance out the furry to scalie ratio.  >3


----------



## Kaitin (Apr 12, 2010)

I would probably become my fursona but go somewhere else..probably not.  I love my friends and family to much to leave them behind simply because they didn't share my  interests.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> My waking up sick? :[
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad we understand each other.



south syde dobe said:


> Fuck class, this problem is more important!
> 
> 
> Makes sense I suppose or you could be hiding your feelings.
> ...



I do hide my feelings.

When I have them.

People can't understand them.



kraine said:


> Omg, it's like the land of ridiculously long posts. STOP PRESSING THE ENTER BUTTON. It's not necessary for every sentence.



Heh.

Heh heh.



kraine said:


> No I was mainly referring to the guy with the avatar that looks like something from that show kim possible.



My avatar guy would burn her school to the ground.

And then freeze her.

And the smash her into tiny bits with a small child.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Oh snap.
> 
> Brb loling where he can't hear me and kill me for it.



I can read minds.

I hear you wherever you go.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I know how to make sushi, and prepare most of the things you mentioned. :3c


 
Really? Can I come...w8 its a TRAP!
But I love sushi =_=


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 12, 2010)

I would want to live here, cause internet>becoming a furry.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Really? Can I come...w8 its a TRAP!
> But I love sushi =_=



Promise I won't molest you until after the sushi. I love cooking more than anythiiiing. But if you come in the kitchen and start messing around, *I will end you.*

People who don't know what they're doing and aren't cooking need to stay the fuck out of the kitchen when I'm in there fffffffff.



atrakaj said:


> I do hide my feelings.
> 
> When I have them.
> 
> People can't understand them.



Nuh-uh.



atrakaj said:


> I can read minds.
> 
> I hear you wherever you go.



I'm thinking something real hard at you right now.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Promise I won't molest you until after the sushi. I love cooking more than anythiiiing. But if you come in the kitchen and start messing around, *I will end you.*


 
If anyone is going to molest anyone, that will be me though I do find a strong lady attractive. 

Ok fix some fish but don't touch me and I promise not to enter the kitchen at all.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> People who don't know what they're doing and aren't cooking need to stay the fuck out of the kitchen when I'm in there fffffffff.


Can't have anyone catching you slipping in the cyanide.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Can't have anyone catching you slipping in the cyanide.


 
thats why I'll make sure to randomly cut a piece off and see if she'll eat it


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> thats why I'll make sure to randomly cut a piece off and see if she'll eat it


You know you only got that idea 'cause of me


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You know you only got that idea 'cause of me


 
:I

I know she's up to something xD


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> :I
> 
> I know she's up to something xD



Hey Syde.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

:twisted:You all are retarded. I would pounce on that opportunity so quickly all you would hear is the air wooshing by you. Not only would I live there permanently I would come back to this dimension to kill all the quote "furries" that were too afraid of not being themselves to take the opportunity.:twisted:


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 12, 2010)

No, why would I?
I'm prefectly happy with this world.

Edit: Wait, I don't even have a fursona, lol..


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> :twisted:You all are retarded. I would pounce on that opportunity so quickly all you would hear is the air wooshing by you. Not only would I live there permanently I would come back to this dimension to kill all the quote "furries" that were too afraid of not being themselves to take the opportunity.:twisted:



Some of us actually have non-furries here who like us and vice versa, and lives that might not carry on over. :V

My best friend since middle school is worth more than being an otter.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> :twisted::twisted:





BroadSmak said:


>



I guess I'm the neutral conscience, then.

I don't care if you go.

Go if you want to.

Meh.


----------



## Grifff (Apr 12, 2010)

i dont know


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 12, 2010)

No, I wouldn't leave my friends, family, ect. behind just because of some strange obsession I have.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

I would be still be human.

Hell no though. It isn't fair to leave everyone you know, alone and sad, just because of a fetish. Besides, you will have a hell of a time finding people if they "spawn" all over the globe.


----------



## luna husky (Apr 12, 2010)

hell yah i would  id do it in a heartbeat a chance to  change into my fursona that would be great  a dream come true  XD


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I would be still be human.
> 
> Hell no though. It isn't fair to leave everyone you know, alone and sad, just because of a fetish. Besides, you will have a hell of a time finding people if they "spawn" all over the globe.



1. Be the first.

2. Bring a sniper rifle.

3. Camp out a spawn point.

4. ????

5. Profit.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

O.O Some gargantuan mean woman just almost ran me over with a scooter...
Dragoneer, I now know how you felt at Office Depot.
Rude people are why I would leave.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

Yea sure I'd do it. A fresh new world to cause Chaos/Disorder/War. How COULD I pass that up? 

Oh well. Point me to the next Worm Hole/Alternate Dimension/Parallel Universe/Etc.

I want a new world to Destro-ER Help create.
*
*


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> Yea sure I'd do it. A fresh new world to cause Chaos/Disorder/War. How COULD I pass that up?
> 
> Oh well. Point me to the next Worm Hole/Alternate Dimension/Parallel Universe/Etc.
> 
> I want a new world to Destro-ER Help create.



I like you.

Too bad I have to destroy you.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I like you.
> 
> Too bad I have to destroy you.


Well then you may prove to be a worthy opponent.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

Jocular Sarcasm I hereby turn ur face into a kitteh face...
"Presto".:grin::smile::?:-|... /\__/\
                             (=O.O=)


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> Well then you may prove to be a worthy opponent.



Indeed.

And you will soon prove to be a dead opponent.



Dragon of Fate said:


> Jocular Sarcasm I hereby turn ur face into a kitteh face...
> "Presto".:grin::smile::?:-|... /\__/\
> (=O.O=)



Fail....../\__/\
.........(=O.O=)


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Indeed.
> 
> And you soon prove to be a dead opponent.
> 
> ...


It all depends on who gets the jump on who first, Human.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

Bullets are harder than bone.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> It all depends on who gets the jump on who first, Human.



You can jump.

And I'll roundhouse kick you in the gut.



HAXX said:


> Bullets are harder than bone.



Unless you're Wolverine.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You can jump.
> 
> And I'll roundhouse kick you in the gut.
> 
> ...


And i will say Well played when your foot hits the armor I'm wearing.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Unless you're Wolverine.



Not uh! Just make the projectiles out of the same metal he is!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> And i will say Well played when your foot hits the armor I'm wearing.



What happens to a guy in all-metal armor when I hit said armor with extreme heat and lack thereof at the same time?

Oh, right.

Good-bye.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Not uh! Just make the projectiles out of the same metal he is!



Then they wouldn't be harder.

Just the same hardness.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> What happens to a guy in all-metal armor when I hit said armor with extreme heat and lack thereof at the same time?
> 
> Oh, right.
> 
> Good-bye.


Ouch. That would most likely deep fry/or bake me. 

Wait, why destroy each-other? Why not team up and cause hell for everyone?


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> Ouch. That would most likely deep fry/or bake me.
> 
> Wait, why destroy each-other? Why not team up and cause hell for everyone?


Now why on earth don't you have a signature of Knives instead?


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Now why on earth don't you have a signature of Knives instead?


Because I don't like knives as much as Vash.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> Ouch. That would most likely deep fry/or bake me.
> 
> Wait, why destroy each-other? Why not team up and cause hell for everyone?



Good/Evil.

Law/Chaos.

One cannot exist without the other.

I will destroy all of it.

And leave only that which is.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 12, 2010)

I gotta save the world. I can't leave this place.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Good/Evil.
> 
> Law/Chaos.
> 
> ...


In an attempt to destroy it all you would not only throw off the balance of things, but cause an alternate reality,Or end the world its self.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I gotta save the world. I can't leave this place.



Save as in world domination?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Save as in world domination?



Wh-no. Of course not. yes.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> In an attempt to destroy it all you would not only throw off the balance of things, but cause an alternate reality,Or end the world its self.



Why do you think kraine made this thread?

It's a survey to see who will live.

And who will die.

And who will live in that nothingness between realities.

Non-reality is more real than any reality.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Wh-no. Of course not. yes.



I approve of this.

It is the only way for world peace.

Just be sure to kill politicians.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

Shut up before I destroy ur pathetic human face with a bucket of corrosive acid... If that fails I'll just bomb ur house with a transformation bomb that turns you into the gayest furry on the planet!!!

(OMG I never realised how pissed off i could get...wow.)


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Why do you think kraine made this thread?
> 
> It's a survey to see who will live.
> 
> ...


Well I shall agree with you this once, I guess your safe, For now. 

NOW. I believe I shall Stir up more Chaos around...Oh say Russia?

@Dragon of Fate. Chill out before I take you to the Shadow Realm, where you will be picked apart by the most Fowl Demons, and creations.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> Shut up before I destroy ur pathetic human face with a bucket of corrosive acid... If that fails I'll just bomb ur house with a transformation bomb that turns you into the gayest furry on the planet!!!
> 
> (OMG I never realised how pissed off i could get...wow.)



You are most likely talking to me.

Heh.

I have this amazing ability that most animals lack.

The ability to duck when acid is thrown at me.

The bomb won't work because scotty is still alive.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You are most likely talking to me.
> 
> Heh.
> 
> ...


Unless your captured and dropped into a pit of Acid.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

Chaos Knight you would most likely die trying...unless you haz duck tape.
Crap, hope he did not hear me...

And anyway I would absorb the Shadow Realm and destroy ur pathetic little existence...


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

Muwahahaha


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The bomb won't work because scotty is still alive.



XD


----------



## CinnamonApples (Apr 12, 2010)

It would be neat for a day or so, then I'd quickly realize that I have a life outside of the fandom I'd rather not abandon. :V


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 12, 2010)

I wouldn't, I would miss my family and friends to much.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty would you allow me to drob the bomb on Jocular???

PLZ


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Hell yeah. Im gettin the fuck outta here lol.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> Chaos Knight you would most likely die trying...unless you haz duck tape.
> Crap, hope he did not hear me...
> 
> And anyway I would absorb the Shadow Realm and destroy ur pathetic little existence...


*grabs Duck Tape* Unless I have this?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

@ quayza I agree, life here isn't so bad but from what I depict in a world of anthros would be great.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

O.O Just found out I like saurkraut...


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

Why not.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

Nooooooo. *Gets tied up by the chaos knight, and quickly calms down and cries*


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> Nooooooo. *Gets tied up by the chaos knight, and quickly calms down and cries*


... *Opens portal to Shadow Realm, Tosses in, Watches demons swarm the body*


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*opens right eye, transforms into Auryn Redclaw (My alternate fursona), and starts eating the demons.*


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> @ quayza I agree, life here isn't so bad but from what I depict in a world of anthros would be great.



Exactly. Anything like this sounds way better than here.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *opens right eye, transforms into Auryn Redclaw (My alternate fursona), and starts eating the demons.*


*grabs Metal Kite Shield, Gets Bastard Sword* Prepare to die. *Summons up undead forces*


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*Reopens portal and steps out as Auryn Bloodfang*
(Dragon of Fate sends Chaos Knight a message telepathically... 'Run for ur life or ur gonna die, either that or find a peice of sapphire and hit my right eye!)


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> Scotty would you allow me to drob the bomb on Jocular???
> 
> PLZ



Heh.

It's not so much that you need his permission.

Just the fact that he's alive means I couldn't be the gayest.



The Chaos Knight said:


> *grabs Metal Kite Shield, Gets Bastard Sword* Prepare to die. *Summons up undead forces*



Cool army bro.



Dragon of Fate said:


> *Reopens portal and steps out as Auryn Bloodfang*
> (Dragon of Fate sends Chaos Knight a message telepathically... 'Run for ur life or ur gonna die, either that or find a peice of sapphire and hit my right eye!)



Bring the rain.

Of sapphires.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*Immediately places deflective spell on right eye. Disappears and reappears behind Choas Knight and lifts him up by his neck*


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*speaks in otherworldly language, If you plan on trying to kill me it's too late not even a sapphire to my eye will imprison me now...*


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *Immediately places deflective spell on right eye. Disappears and reappears behind Choas Knight and lifts him up by his neck*


Heh, *breaks free and stabs my sword into your Snout*


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*The sword disentigrates, and just pisses Auryn off.*


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*absorbs all of the undead and becomes Saryn Boneeater*


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*screams in pain as Dragon of Fate regains control over his body*


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *screams in pain as Dragon of Fate regains control over his body*


Oh Come on you stupid Lizard and Revert back this isn't worth my Time.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

Completely reverts back to original fursona.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*Apologizes to Chaos Knight over, and over, and over again.*


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Apr 12, 2010)

kraine said:


> Here's the question. If you could be turned into your fursona and transported to a place only with others that made the same decision, would you? Leaving everything else behind except those who chose to change.



Yes.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

OMFG! A kick ass fight! *gets chair and sits to watch the fight*


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*tranforms back into Saryn and walks toward Furry Gamer*


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 12, 2010)

It depends, really. I guess would, but knowing furries, the world would probably just become like Second Life, and if that happens, I'd have to say AH HELL NAW.


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Yo atrakaj. There trying to be like us. Our fight was better.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *tranforms back into Saryn and walks toward Furry Gamer*



*gasp* 3D!


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*turns around and punches quayza in the face*


----------



## Willow (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, seeing as how at this point Willow _is_ me only with a dick and fur, maybe

It might be fun though, or about the same, only I'd have fur and a fluffy tail


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*hears Furry Gamer's gasp and continues walking towards him*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *hears Furry Gamer's gasp and continues walking towards him*



 Your walking awfully slow.


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *turns around and punches quayza in the face*



You little bastard. That was a cheap shot.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*appears right behind him and picks him up by his tail*


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*says, "you should have kept ur guard up"*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *appears right behind him and picks him up by his tail*



Uh uh uh. *waves finger at Fate then, disappears*


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*"WTF?" Immediatly feels a sharp pain... realises syringe in arm* O.O
*passes out*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *"WTF?" Immediatly feels a sharp pain... realises syringe in arm* O.O
> *passes out*



*Fate hears laughter as you pass into unconsciousness*


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*wakes up chained against wall*


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 12, 2010)

Nah, not unless a certain person comes too


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *wakes up chained against wall*



I didn't chain you, I'm just hear to watch.


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Amusing.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*looks around sees quayza laughing on the floor*
*looks down and notices clothes are gone and the words "I'm a flamer!" spray painted on chest* o.o


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

In all respects you had every right to attempt to Kill me.


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *looks around sees quayza laughing on the floor*
> *looks down and notices clothes are gone and the words "I'm a flamer!" spray painted on chest* o.o



Hey WTF! *Erases paint*

Your mind is playing tricks on you. *Vanishes*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *looks around sees quayza laughing on the floor*
> *looks down and notices clothes are gone and the words "I'm a flamer!" spray painted on chest* o.o



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> Hey WTF! *Erases paint*
> 
> Your mind is playing tricks on you. *Vanishes*


*offers  Food*


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 12, 2010)

This thread was already kind of silly to begin with, the constant RPing isn't making this any better.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*grabs food and noms*
*teleports the hell out of there and goes to walmart and buys new clothes*
*teleports back to the place where i passed out and takes a swing at Furry Gamer*


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> *offers  Food*



*Reappears.*

Thanks!


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> *Reappears.*
> 
> Thanks!


No problem.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *grabs food and noms*
> *teleports the hell out of there and goes to walmart and buys new clothes*
> *teleports back to the place where i passed out and takes a swing at Furry Gamer*



*you hand passes through Furry Gamer as if he wasn't even there* Nu uh, you don't get to hit me.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

Damn! oh well at least i got stole chaos knights food *sits by Furry Gamer and noms on food*


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> *you hand passes through Furry Gamer as if he wasn't even there* Nu uh, you don't get to hit me.



He is masta of illusion i see.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*finishes noming and teleports above quayza and tackles him*


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *finishes noming and teleports above quayza and tackles him*



GTF off me! *Flings you to side.*


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

DIE *creates black hole and throws it at quayza*


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> DIE *creates black hole and throws it at quayza*



*Swallows it*

Ha ha im a space dragon so those attacks dont do shit. 

*Fires meteor from mouth.*


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> DIE *creates black hole and throws it at quayza*


*voids the hole* 
NO
BAD FATE DRAGON


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*gets hit by meteor and gets badly wounded*
*hangs on to dear life by a thread*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 12, 2010)

kraine said:


> Here's the question. If you could be turned into your fursona and transported to a place only with others that made the same decision, would you? Leaving everything else behind except those who chose to change.
> 
> For people that aren't furries, to say yes would be changing into a furry regardless.
> 
> And the theoretical place would pretty much be like where you live now. Theoretically. Just with furries.



If I had a dollar for every time this question was asked. It must get asked at least once a month.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *gets hit by meteor and gets badly wounded*
> *hangs on to dear life by a thread*


See what happens when you screw with the wrong people?


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*slowly heals*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> He is masta of illusion i see.



*calls quayza on cell phone* I'm not even there or am I? I don't know.

Sucker punches Fate in the face. I guess I was here.


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *gets hit by meteor and gets badly wounded*
> *hangs on to dear life by a thread*



*Walks near and charges another shot a few feet from face.*

Should i should i not kill you?


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*curls up in a ball and waits to die*


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 12, 2010)

=3 *is waiting for thread to be locked due to RPs*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

We need to make a game thread for this.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> We need to make a game thread for this.



Nah, RP threads never work out and they're banned/against the rules if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *curls up in a ball and waits to die*



You live on one condition. I got this itch behind me ears and it killing me! Scratch it for me please.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

If I say yes, would there be endless furry buttyiffing?

If so, I'll pass.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nah, RP threads never work out and they're banned/against the rules if I'm not mistaken.



Aww, that's no fun.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

*laughing* Oh well this thread will be locked soon <3 KILL HIM!


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> If I say yes, would there be endless furry buttyiffing?
> 
> If so, I'll pass.



We can keep it a minimum.


----------



## Liam (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I dunno.
> 
> A lot of people and things I love probably wouldn't change, and I'm guessing neither would the animals.
> 
> ...


Are you American by any chance
Oh wait, no.
No no, you are!



TashkentFox said:


> If I pick yes can I have a Ford Fiesta XR2?


Screw that bullshit.




The birds with dicks issue will be gone once I'm there.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*sighs and scratches quayzas ear*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Liam said:


>



I came....again.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I came....again.



Shit... again?


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *sighs and scratches quayzas ear*



*Purrs and wags tail like a kitten on crack.*

Oh yeah that the spot. Your safe. Go rufhouse the others if you want.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*mezmerised by swishing tail*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Shit... again?



Yessir, it occurs quite frequently ^_^


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *mezmerised by swishing tail*



*Furry Gamer is mesmerized by swishing tail as well* O.O



Scotty1700 said:


> Yessir, it occurs quite frequently ^_^



As I've noticed, but how do you have so much... you know... cum?


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *mezmerised by swishing tail*



Sorreh. Can move rather quickly etc when im happy. Kinda a habbit.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*bats at quayza's tail like a playful kitteh*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> As I've noticed, but how do you have so much... you know... cum?



Hold it in


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *bats at quayza's tail like a playful kitteh*



Wow the tides have turned rather quickly.

*Keep wagging and laughs.*


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 12, 2010)

>[ matha facking furries and their facking Rping on a a forum that dont like it


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *bats at quayza's tail like a playful kitteh*



Aww, no more fighting.
If you feel insane this is your song.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*keeps on trying to catch tail and finally grabs it*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hold it in



STFU! THAT'S BULL SHIT!


----------



## Alstor (Apr 12, 2010)

*come in happily, asking what's going on*


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *keeps on trying to catch tail and finally grabs it*



Ahhh! Easily with the claws. Those things are sharp!


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*looks up at Alstor with a cute kitteh face* :3


----------



## Alstor (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *looks up at Alstor with a cute kitteh face* :3


Oh God.


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> >[ matha facking furries and their facking Rping on a a forum that dont like it



But its motha facking funneh.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Alstor said:


> *come in happily, asking what's going on*



We're all being retarded and you know what? IT'S FUN!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> STFU! THAT'S BULL SHIT!



Hehe howso?


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*looks back at quayza with apologetic face*
*completly engrossed in playing with quayza's tail*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe howso?



Cause your Scotty man. It's you.



Dragon of Fate said:


> *looks back at quayza with apologetic face*
> *completly engrossed in playing with quayza's tail*


----------



## Alstor (Apr 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> We're all being retarded and you know what? IT'S FUN!!!


 Can I be retarded guys? I've never been retarded before.

Says the guy with autism.


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *looks back at quayza with apologetic face*
> *completly engrossed in playing with quayza's tail*



Your just fine, just dont dig so deep.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 12, 2010)

*peeks out of a trash can*
What's going-?
*sees kitty faces and playing with tails*
...
*slowly gets back in*


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> >[ matha facking furries and their facking Rping on a a forum that dont like it


Typefucking is so hawt. <3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Cause your Scotty man. It's you.



I think you misinterpreted it, I admit I'm a frequent fapper but I don't cum all over the place, I hold it in for "further use". That and I love being horny.

 no-horny = no-fun.

yay for hiding behind the interwebz.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> *peeks out of a trash can*
> What's going-?
> *sees kitty faces and playing with tails*
> ...
> *slowly gets back in*



*pulls you out of trashcan* No, no we're just havin fun. You can't go yet.

 Edit: 





			
				Scotty1700 said:
			
		

> I think you misinterpreted it, I admit I'm a frequent fapper but I don't  cum all over the place, I hold it in for "further use". That and I love  being horny.
> 
> no-horny = no-fun.



:V


----------



## Alstor (Apr 12, 2010)

*jumps into Nothing Too Interesting's can*


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*doesn't even notice trash can dude*
*reaches up and gently scratches quayza'a ear*


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *doesn't even notice trash can dude*
> *reaches up and gently scratches quayza'a ear*



*Goes crazy excited again.*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> *Goes crazy excited again.*



... ... ... ...


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> *pulls you out of trashcan* No, no we're just havin fun. You can't go yet.
> 
> 
> 
> :V


 
*flails helplessly*
I am trained in the ways of the dark side! 
*looks at Alstor*
Don't be a hero. Leave now and escape the horrifying yiff fest.


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> ... ... ... ...



What? Dude know where to go.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> *flails helplessly*
> I am trained in the ways of the dark side!
> *looks at Alstor*
> Don't be a hero. Leave now and escape the horrifying yiff fest.



No yiff feast here, just crazy people being crazy. *punches you in stomach* And I'm trained in the ways of sucker punching.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*gets up and pounces on Nothing to Interesting*
*stares at him with hypnotizing eyes*
(still has kitteh face)


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I think you misinterpreted it, I admit I'm a frequent fapper but I don't cum all over the place, I hold it in for "further use". That and I love being horny.
> 
> no-horny = no-fun.
> 
> yay for hiding behind the interwebz.


You should write a book.


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> *flails helplessly*
> I am trained in the ways of the dark side!
> *looks at Alstor*
> Don't be a hero. Leave now and escape the horrifying yiff fest.



I can show you horrifying.

*Hugs and licks you like candy.*

Take that can man.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You should write a book.



Ok, I'll start now.

The tails of a furfag.

Chapter 1: YIFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-

Chapter 2: FFFFFFFFFFFFF

Chapter 3: FFFFFFFFFFF

Conclusion: And that is how babies are made.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> No yiff feast here, just crazy people being crazy. *punches you in stomach* And I'm trained in the ways of sucker punching.


 
*pulls out a radish*
You asked for it.
*pokes you in the eye while you're distracted with the vegetable, uses the force to put a distracting yiff poster in front of the other two, and runs off to the trash can/star cruiser*
Later, you jive white turkey.
*puts on afro and flies off*


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> *flails helplessly*
> I am trained in the ways of the dark side!
> *looks at Alstor*
> Don't be a hero. Leave now and escape the horrifying yiff fest.


*looms over* I dub the my Side-Kick of Chaos.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 12, 2010)

*ignores NTI's advice and pounces on Furry Gamer's chest*

EDIT: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh look 'another' Otter. How interesting.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*sneaks behind quayza and scratches ear again*
*starts trying to hypnotize everybody with the power of yiff*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> *pulls out a radish*
> You asked for it.
> *pokes you in the eye while you're distracted with the vegetable, uses the force to put a distracting yiff poster in front of the other two, and runs off to the trash can/star cruiser*
> Later, you jive white turkey.
> *puts on afro and flies off*



Mmmm, radish.



Alstor said:


> *ignores NTI's advice and pounces on Furry Gamer's chest*
> 
> EDIT: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-



Your totally late he's gone already. *eats radish*


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *sneaks behind quayza and scratches ear again*
> *starts trying to hypnotize everybody with the power of yiff*



OMFG! You keep doin that and who knows what gonna happen next.

*Enjoys it again*


----------



## Alstor (Apr 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Your totally late he's gone already. *eats radish*


 Who says I was saving him?


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*does it three more times*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Who says I was saving him?



:V *disappears into thin air*


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> *looms over* I dub the my Side-Kick of Chaos.


 
Get in the starship before they yiff us, sucka!
*still wearing the afro*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Get in the starship before they yiff us, sucka!
> *still wearing the afro*



>.> what's up with the afro?


----------



## Alstor (Apr 12, 2010)

*gets a fake goatee to attempt to overthrow NTI's awesomeness*


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *does it three more times*



Somebody help me before i lose control! I like it but i might go to far!


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 12, 2010)

definately would leave   i hate living in a redneck county (where i live)


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*keeps scratching ear*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> Somebody help me before i lose control! I like it but i might go to far!





Dragon of Fate said:


> *keeps scratching ear*



O.O *runs and takes cover*


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *keeps scratching ear*



*One more scratch away from lose of all control*


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*scratches again* ^-^


----------



## Alstor (Apr 12, 2010)

*grabs a blindfold from his giant box of unnecessary props to cover Dragon's cuteness*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> *One more scratch away from lose of all control*



*Scratchy scratch* ^_^


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Get in the starship before they yiff us, sucka!
> *still wearing the afro*


*Hops in*


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> >.> what's up with the afro?


 
It adds flayva.



Alstor said:


> *gets a fake goatee to attempt to overthrow NTI's awesomeness*


 
*afro starts to grow to gargantuan size, feeling its superiority compromised*


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

THE CUTENESS WINS ^-^ ^-^ ^-^
*still scratching ear*


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *scratches again* ^-^



GAME OVER!

*Pounces and licks like a horney dragon.


(Ha ha lol)


----------



## Alstor (Apr 12, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> *afro starts to grow to gargantuan size, feeling its superiority compromised*


*grabs scissors from the box*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> It adds flayva.
> 
> 
> 
> *afro starts to grow to gargantuan size, feeling its superiority compromised*



>_> I need to get my knife and kill some people. *gets butcher knife*


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

O.O
*on back being licked by quayza, yet still scratching ear*


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

*watching the dragons play from the ship*


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> >_> I need to get my knife and kill some people. *gets butcher knife*


 big knife >:3 http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3626251/


Dragon of Fate said:


> O.O
> *on back being licked by quayza, yet still scratching ear*


 i want to get licked by quayza


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> O.O
> *on back being licked by quayza, yet still scratching ear*



Nothin to see here people. Just some friendly fun. Carry on.

*Pulls you out of site from the others.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*wonders what could possibly be going on in quayza's mind*


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> Nothin to see here people. Just some friendly fun. Carry on.
> 
> *Pulls you out of site from the others.


 i want to join in!!!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> Nothin to see here people. Just some friendly fun. Carry on.
> 
> *Pulls you out of site from the others.



I can always see you, no matter were you are.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *wonders what could possibly be going on in quayza's mind*


*Blends into the shadows and Follows*


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*turns us invisible*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> *Blends into the shadows and Follows*



>.> weren't you on a ship a second ago?


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *wonders what could possibly be going on in quayza's mind*



*Out of site*

I warned you, now i have to do something unspeakable.

*Licks chest, hugs, etc.*

Hope no one can see.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 12, 2010)

Alstor said:


> *grabs scissors from the box*


 
*afro speaks to me*
No, he wouldn't! Would he? 
*another quiet afro conversation*
Then it is my duty as the Afro Whisperer to stop him!

*Afro begins to expand until reaching planetary levels*



Furry Gamer said:


> >.> weren't you on a ship a second ago?


 
Weren't you on a- *SHUT UP*


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*murrs softly*
don't worry they can't see us


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *turns us invisible*


... GEY *gets back into the ship*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> *Out of site*
> 
> I warned you, now i have to do something unspeakable.
> 
> ...





Dragon of Fate said:


> *murrs softly*
> don't worry they can't see us



I always see you. O_O


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *murrs softly*
> don't worry they can't see us



Could of swore i herd somethin. O well.

*Continues.*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 12, 2010)

WTF did I walk into?


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*lifts quayza's muzzle and kisses him*


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> WTF did I walk into?



Yur worst nightmare!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> WTF did I walk into?



Run while you can or you'll get sucked into it!


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 12, 2010)

I would change without doubts!
Everything is better than this shitty world we're living in now.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*purrs*


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 12, 2010)

Derail is successful.


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *lifts quayza's muzzle and kisses him*



*Uses tounge and holds tight*


(Super lol)


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

*gropes quaysa's crotch*


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> *Uses tounge and holds tight*
> 
> 
> (Super lol)


 


Dragon of Fate said:


> *gropes quaysa's crotch*


 

o_0
...
Chaos, please... Kill them.
I'll help.


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> *gropes quaysa's crotch*



You bad dragon you.


(This is getting out of control. :3)


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

what should we do?


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> what should we do?


 
Be a good little dragon and die for what you've done to my mental stability.


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> what should we do?



Take it to the next level but not now. I dont want another infraction lol.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> o_0
> ...
> Chaos, please... Kill them.
> I'll help.


I cannot kill what I cannot see. If i could See them It'd make things Easier.


----------



## Willow (Apr 12, 2010)

I leave for an hour and I come back to _this_?!


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> what should we do?





WillowWulf said:


> I leave for an hour and I come back to _this_?!



Yup. You missed so good fun.


----------



## Browder (Apr 12, 2010)

This looked like an interesting question. To bad it got derailed.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> Take it to the next level but not now. I dont want another infraction lol.



Don't make me play "Lollipop" to you two.


----------



## Dragon of Fate (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey quayza go to ur messages


----------



## Willow (Apr 12, 2010)

Browder said:


> This looked like an interesting question. To bad it got derailed.


it's always possible to try and un-derail the thread


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> it's always possible to try and un-derail the thread



That's no fun and almost impossible.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 12, 2010)

Dragon of Fate said:


> Hey quayza go to ur messages


 
Please tell me you're joking.
You're not actually RP'ing through PMs, are you? >_<


----------



## Willow (Apr 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> That's no fun and almost impossible.


Better to try than get the thread locked


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Please tell me you're joking.
> You're not actually RP'ing through PMs, are you? >_<


 What's wrong with that?


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Don't make me play "Lollipop" to you two.



Wha? :3


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Please tell me you're joking.
> You're not actually RP'ing through PMs, are you? >_<


WOW
I can't Stop Laughing.

... 
And now I did.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Better to try than get the thread locked



I guess, but that'll be hard and (on topic) I would if I could go between both worlds at will.


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Just re rail it. Its possible.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

Yea sure I'd do it. A fresh new world to cause Chaos/Disorder/War. How  COULD I pass that up? 

Oh well. Point me to the next Worm Hole/Alternate Dimension/Parallel  Universe/Etc.

I want a new world to Destro-ER Help create.
*
 *


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> Wha? :3



You know, this song.


----------



## Willow (Apr 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I guess, but that'll be hard and (on topic) I would if I could go between both worlds at will.


But then again, if I were to really become Willow, that means I become Ash too o__o


That and I'll be a dude


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> You know, this song.



ha lol xD


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> Yea sure I'd do it. A fresh new world to cause Chaos/Disorder/War. How  COULD I pass that up?
> 
> Oh well. Point me to the next Worm Hole/Alternate Dimension/Parallel  Universe/Etc.
> 
> ...



This reminds me of Overlord 2. Hope you don't end up like the one in Overlord 1 were he gets trapped in an alternate dimension.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> What's wrong with that?


 
Nothing, I suppose. But I could've done without the scarring mental images that came with him making it public knowledge that he was actually going through with it. 
And to think I thought it was just innocent humor.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 12, 2010)

kraine said:


> Here's the question. If you could be turned into your fursona and transported to a place only with others that made the same decision, would you? Leaving everything else behind except those who chose to change.


  Fuck.  No.  



kraine said:


> For people that aren't furries, to say yes would be changing into a furry regardless.


  The above has now turned exponential.



kraine said:


> And the theoretical place would pretty much be like where you live now. Theoretically. Just with furries.


  See above.

Technically, there would be no real difference: Apparently buildings are the same, society, and so on.  The difference is that, at least in our world, we don't have people with log-sized dicks hiding in their pants that explode into never-ending fountains upon the slightest prod, nor do we have breasts that drag across the ground / cause serious enough back problems to require almost weekly medical care, nor people who can _obliterate entire cities off the map with but a glance_.

There's no individual problem to the scenario:  You can, essentially, become a god if so inclined.  The issue pops up the moment everyone _else_ gets the powers.  I'd trust Sci-Fi nutters at least enough to know that they'd leave a few planets intact or have their fun exploring the multiverse (Most likely killing Gungans and Na'vi in grand, glorious hunts).  Furries?  Yeah, no.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Looks like everyone got bored.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Nah.


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

:3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.entertonement.com/clips/...hted-beverduster-Jim-Sir-a-Jelly-Doughnut-Sir


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 12, 2010)

I wouldn't, changing to my fursona would be interesting, but I'm already pretty happy as I am.

Besides, I think I look better as a human than as a Darwin's fox... not always though.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I am a furry.
> 
> I am a human.
> 
> ...


*This^^*


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *This^^*



:3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> Yo atrakaj. There trying to be like us. Our fight was better.



Our fight was epic.

Theirs is humorous.



WillowWulf said:


> it's always possible to try and un-derail the thread



Why?



PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *This^^*



Oh, hey, someone agreed with me in *bold*.

I feel like I have accomplished...meh.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Our fight was epic.
> 
> Theirs is humorous.
> 
> ...


*Accomplishment is always better defeat. <(^__^)>*


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 12, 2010)

Definitely!  I think the world would be a better place if everyone was a furry  :3


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Our fight was epic.
> 
> Theirs is humorous.
> 
> ...


I'm glad your Entertained. Now, I MUST go kill the DERP Problem


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 12, 2010)

Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> Definitely! I think the world would be a better place if everyone was a furry :3


 
If you look past all the STDs...



The Chaos Knight said:


> I'm glad *your* Entertained. Now, I MUST go kill the DERP Problem


 
Bad move. You're talking to the Grammar FÃ¼hrer, I hope you know...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *Accomplishment is always better *than* defeat. <(^__^)>*



Not always.

Sometimes people need to be beaten.

It teaches them so much more than winning.

Usually.



Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> Definitely!  I think the world would be a better place if everyone was a furry  :3



*AHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA..............*


----------



## Attaman (Apr 12, 2010)

Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> Definitely!  I think the world would be a better place if everyone was a furry  :3



:mrgreen:


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> If you look past all the STDs...
> 
> 
> 
> Bad move. You're talking to the Grammar FÃ¼hrer, I hope you know...


NAWWWW REALLY?

Why should I care. He's not MY Grammar FÃ¼hrer


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> NAWWWW REALLY?
> 
> Why should I care. He's not MY Grammar FÃ¼hrer


 
I wouldn't tempt him.
His jurisdiction ranges all across FAF.
He is merciless, he is cruel, and he is also kind of funny.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> NAWWWW REALLY?
> 
> Why should I care. He's not MY Grammar FÃ¼hrer



You're still on my list.

You will be destroyed.

And with your death will come the destruction of law and order.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're still on my list.
> 
> You will be destroyed.
> 
> And with your death will come the destruction of law and order.


 
But Mein FÃ¼hrer!
Would that not also destroy grammar itself?


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're still on my list.
> 
> You will be destroyed.
> 
> And with your death will come the destruction of law and order.


Then WHY kill me. IF and WHEN I die, Law and order will be destroyed, THUS destroying grammar.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> But Mein FÃ¼hrer!
> Would that not also destroy grammar itself?



Law/Chaos.

There cannot be one without the other.

If chaos is destroyed-

So is law.

So is grammar.

Grammar stops becoming a *thing*.

It becomes a fact of life.

It is no longer grammar.

It just *is*.


----------



## whatthefur (Apr 12, 2010)

If you asked a non-furry, I have a feeling you'd get this:

"What's your favorite animal?"
"Probably horses, why?"
"Would you like to become one and just be free and hang out with others like you?"
"HELLS TO THE YEAH"


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

whatthefur said:


> If you asked a non-furry, I have a feeling you'd get this:
> 
> "What's your favorite animal?"
> "Probably horses, why?"
> ...



Animorphs, eh?


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Law/Chaos.
> 
> There cannot be one without the other.
> 
> ...


Very well. Well played.

With this said, I , A Knight of Chaos, Shall take my leave. I'll be seeing you in hell.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> Very well. Well played.
> 
> With this said, I , A Knight of Chaos, Shall take my leave. I'll be seeing you in hell.



Sounds like fun.

You'll be there for several decades before I arrive, though.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

What the fuck is going on in here. I can't leave for ten minutes, can I? >:I


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> What the fuck is going on in here. I can't leave for ten minutes, can I? >:I


The topic was derailed about ten pages ago.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The topic was derailed about ten pages ago.


 *RERAILED BITCHES!*

I would totally become an anthro-hyena!  then i would run around africa eating babies and raping the women!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Indeed.
> 
> And you soon prove to be a dead opponent.


 
If you want help just let me know, I got your back.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

I would sacrifice myself to enter the furry dimension and kill them all. So they can never be a problem again. It can then be made into an overly dramatic action movie.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *RERAILED BITCHES!*
> 
> I would totally become an anthro-hyena!  then i would run around africa eating babies and raping the women!


Is that what hyenas do?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Is that what hyenas do?


 Yes. Actually it is.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> What the fuck is going on in here. I can't leave for ten minutes, can I? >:I



You *can*.

But shit happens.

You being here won't stop it.

You just wanted to join in.



south syde dobe said:


> If you want help just let me know, I got your back.



Good to know.

That thing was weighing me down.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2010)

No. It would be worse off than this world.

It's probably been said already, but that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## Bernad (Apr 12, 2010)

I would do it.  It could be interesting.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No. It would be worse off than this world.
> 
> It's probably been said already, but that's just my personal opinion.



No, it's pretty well based.  You think if you gave a bunch of Otaku the chance to turn into their RP characters - powers and all - and put them on a planet that said planet would have a survival that could be measured in units longer than months?  Weeks?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Attaman said:


> No, it's pretty well based.  You think if you gave a bunch of Otaku the chance to turn into their RP characters - powers and all - and put them on a planet that said planet would have a survival that could be measured in units longer than months?  Weeks?


Damn weeabos. The only thing I hate more than furries...


----------



## Attaman (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Damn weeabos. The only thing I hate more than furries...


Well, kinda as a plus, I guess a world with Furries instead of Weeaboos wouldn't be burning.  Just sticky.

Not that it's much better, but I guess a splooge-ravaged world is better than a fire-ravaged one.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Well, kinda as a plus, I guess a world with Furries instead of Weeaboos wouldn't be burning.  Just sticky.
> 
> Not that it's much better, but I guess a splooge-ravaged world is better than a fire-ravaged one.


I agree, I also find weeabos to be much, MUCH more annoying then furries.

"WHAT!?!? YOU DON'T LIKE ANIMEZ?!!? WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU! I LOVE JAPANESE CULTURE BUT I DON'T ACTUALLY KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT IT! LOOK AT MY HENTAIZ! MOST PEOPLE SAY IT'S JUST PORN BUT I CAN SEE THE DEEPER MEANING WHEN PRINCESS SUKADOKI GETS RAPED BY THE TENTACLE MONSTER!"

RRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEG!!!!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm proud to be a furry AND a weaboo! Yeah!! 8)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm proud to be a furry AND a weaboo! Yeah!! 8)


YOU

YOU ARE MY WORST ENEMY!


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YOU
> 
> YOU ARE MY WORST ENEMY!


 
I can top that.

I'm not only the things he listed, but I'm also a French emo.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Well, kinda as a plus, I guess a world with Furries instead of Weeaboos wouldn't be burning. Just sticky.
> 
> Not that it's much better, but I guess a splooge-ravaged world is better than a fire-ravaged one.


 
hey death and destruction is cool, not cum over every fucking thing :\


----------



## Ames (Apr 12, 2010)

Only a madman would want to be transported to a parallel universe full of people who are fucked up in the head....

Why can't we coexist in the same world? :3


----------



## Attaman (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> hey death and destruction is cool, not cum over every fucking thing :\



Eventually it'll go awa-

Wait, would that technically be a salting of the land?

EDIT:  No!  Take them back JamesB!  Take them back!


----------



## Conker (Apr 12, 2010)

Fuck no. You furfags are a creepy perverted lot. I wouldn't want to be stuck with you for the rest of time :V


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

Conker said:


> Fuck no. You furfags are a creepy perverted lot. I wouldn't want to be stuck with you for the rest of time :V



I'm not gay. :|


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 12, 2010)

Conker said:


> Fuck no. You furfags are a creepy perverted lot. I wouldn't want to be stuck with you for the rest of time :V


 
I don't dislike you for this.
I could care less about being categorized as a furfag.
But destroying Tediz? 
The far superior, way more awesome than squirrels, killer teddy bears?
You disgust me.


----------



## Conker (Apr 12, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I don't dislike you for this.
> I could care less about being categorized as a furfag.
> But destroying Tediz?
> The far superior, way more awesome than squirrels, killer teddy bears?
> You disgust me.


The squirrel army is the superior one in terms of sniping towers and just overall awesomeness :3

I'll make you bleed stuffing for your insolent comment >:|


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

I would most definitly. 

It's been a dream/desire of mine to actually BE my "true form" or Mental form. I would give a lot for that, including my friends..although, my good weasel friend and cat friend would come along, as would probably my african wild dog frien and pit bull friend. What a weird group..perhaps I could even convince Hyena.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2010)

Thinking about it, it'd decrease the number of sick weirdos on this side... Maybe I should, huh? For the greater good.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm proud to be a furry AND a weaboo! Yeah!! 8)



RAEG
aren't you a quarter Japanese anyways?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> hey death and destruction is cool, not cum over every fucking thing :\


Indeed. Less STDs.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

I would sooo do this it would be worth it. I would miss my family, but would furry versions of them be there? and would i be replaced by myself in the real world? aw what the hell just change me now!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm saddened by the fact that you guys would give your family and friends up just to be a furry...if I was related to one of you I'd be so ashamed I'd snap your neck when you go to bed.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm saddened by the fact that you guys would give your family and friends up just to be a furry...if I was related to one of you I'd be so ashamed I'd snap your neck when you go to bed.


Some people don't get along with their family nor have good friends. I'd assume this would be the norm for most furries.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 13, 2010)

This seems as another 'The Den' style furry question.
As for doing that, I wouldn't miss the oppurnity. I won't get exited by it, maybe even disappionted, but I live to change and feel life.

Still, it won't change a thing but physics. It might cause some awkardness and shyness at the beginning, but the mind stays the same. I would still comment on FAF as I do now.

Also, I would say many more things about logic as the only place with 'furries' in the world is your mind.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 13, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm saddened by the fact that you guys would give your family and friends up just to be a furry...if I was related to one of you I'd be so ashamed I'd snap your neck when you go to bed.



I've moved quite often.

I've made friends and lost them.

An opportunity like this is an adventure.

I live for adventure.

Try to snap my neck.

I dare you.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Some people don't get along with their family nor have good friends. I'd assume this would be the norm for most furries.



Well it's not that way for me. I'm at terms with my parents and I'm very thankful that I have such good friends but we're talkin' about a fantasy that (yes, I admit) I dream about on a daily basis. Now I depict it to be a perfect world rather than just throwing furries on another planet but hey, who cares. A perfect world for me wouldn't require much. Just the fact that everyone would be some animal of sort and that there'd be no hate, discrimination, or prejudice. literally, all I want is for everyone to just get along but I sometimes hate myself for the fact that I do the forementioned things just as the next guy.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 13, 2010)

I get along with my family quite well.

I am a loner though, I do not allow anyone to get too close. Just a way of protection i guess.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Some people don't get along with their family nor have good friends. I'd assume this would be the norm for most furries.


 
Hmm no one they jumped at the chance...Well thats still sad that you'll choose talking animals over your flesh and blood >.>



atrakaj said:


> I've moved quite often.
> 
> I've made friends and lost them.
> 
> ...


 
I love a challenge...so you'd just leave your family like that and not have any second thoughts though on how it may impact them?


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 13, 2010)

Nope.

I have too many people here who love me. To leave them all behind would be a bit heartless.

I've thought about this question before this thread ever came up, except I thought of it in a slightly different way. 

If you were able to go into another dimension where everyone was furry (not just you and people who chose to be) and your human self can stay in your current dimension without leaving anyone behind. I've thought about it like that, but in the end I just would stay in my dimension. 

Life being human is complicated enough. I wouldn't want to enter a world that just makes things more difficult. The fandom is a hand full as it is.


I'll pass.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hmm no one they jumped at the chance...Well thats still sad that you'll choose talking animals over your flesh and blood >.>


Why? Talking animals are way cooler than my mom.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 13, 2010)

I would say sure why not. This current would if just messed up anyway. Why not go to a other to see new things. Messed up or not.

*Gets a pen*, wheres the contract. (will read first of course)


----------



## Furry Gamer (Apr 13, 2010)

When it boiled down to it, I couldn't leave my family and friends. So I guess no. Now if I can come and go freely between here and there, then of course.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> but we're talkin' about a fantasy that (yes, I admit) I dream about on a daily basis.


Some people dream about striking it rich, some people imagine a life as a Big Damn Hero, some people aspire to have a family, kids, the works.

Scotty... Scotty aspires to become an Anthropomorphic Animal and live amongst other Anthropomorphic Animals.  Bit odd, but I guess technically akin to any other Fantasy World dream.



Scotty1700 said:


> Now I depict it to be a perfect world rather than just throwing furries on another planet but hey, who cares.


Wouldn't perfect be a bit, well, boring?  Stagnant?



Scotty1700 said:


> Just the fact that everyone would be some animal of sort and that there'd be no hate, discrimination, or prejudice.


  You have no idea how happy I am that you differentiated that a world with Anthropomorphic Animals =/= No hate.  I keel you last.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

I have no friends and I hate my family, so I've got nothing to lose as long as I can keep my stuff.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 13, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I love a challenge...so you'd just leave your family like that and not have any second thoughts though on how it may impact them?



I'd have second thoughts.

And third and fourth ones.

I constantly think and rethink courses of action, both before and after I do it.

I'm pretty sure I would still do it.

I am eighteen.

My family is dependent on me only for manual labor and babysitting.

Pssh.

I'm not going to live with them forever.

They need to learn to take care of themselves.

Step-dad wouldn't give a shit about me leaving forever.

Little bro is young enough that he'd get over it.

Mom might cry.

I'd leave her a note letting her know that it was my decision.

She'd live.


----------

